# Side walk crews available Phila area



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

We are a small snow removal co with our own clients, but this year we have purchased 4 more walk behind units and solid crews that we can put at your site to handle walkways that either you cant, don't want too or choose not too. Our inventory consiosts of 8 walk behind machines, 1 tractor mount snow blower and an 8' Meyers plow. We are "Snow Way" and if interested in talking further, please call me at 267-938-0693. My brother and I run this company and our customer service is priority #1.
Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

*Our message is getting out and "gaining traction!"*

Seems there are a few Commercial Snow/Ice management companies that have recognized the benefits of focusing their efforts on plowing their large commercial lots and bringing us in to handle their walkways. The ironic thing is 2 companies said to us "we want to do what we do best." Were here to help you do that. Serving Philadelphia, Cherry Hill, Moorestown, Voorhees and immediate surrounding areas. 267-938-0693 and ask for Ben.


----------

